# Favourite B sides



## Hampshire Hog (Jul 10, 2016)

Tales from the Riverbank.
The Jam.

Is really rather good.


----------



## Hampshire Hog (Jul 10, 2016)

1963.
New Order.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Hampshire Hog said:


> 1963.
> New Order.


And 'Lonesome Tonight' - New Order (they made some great b-sides)


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Hole in the Sky - Black Sabbath (b-side of 'Am I Going Insane')


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

"You Know My Name (Look Up the Number)", the B-side of "Let It Be". Totally bizarre.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

"Twilight Alehouse" from Genesis. 

B-side of "I Know What I Like" release in 1974.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

KenOC said:


> "You Know My Name (Look Up the Number)", the B-side of "Let It Be". Totally bizarre.


I always liked that tune, more than "Revolution #9."

But "I am the Walrus" was also a B-side, as were "You Can't Always Get What You Want" and "God Only Knows."


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, "I am the Walrus" might be the greatest B-side of all time. Koo-koo-ka-choo, baby!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

'Gloria' by Them, maybe. In the UK it was originally the b-side of 'Baby Please Don't Go'. The raunchier version of 'Revolution 1' (which Lennon occasionally referred to as 'Revolution 2') which was the b-side of 'Hey Jude' is a favourite of mine, too.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

CARAVAN - Hello Hello (1970). B-side of If I Could Do It All Over Again, I'd Do It All Over You, which is also wonderful of course.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

*Humble Pie - Wrist Job*, B side of Natural Born Bugie.

*The Small Faces - I'm Only Dreaming*, B side of Itchycoo Park.

*Led Zeppelin - Hey, Hey What Can I Do*, B side of Immigrant Song.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Maggie May. Rod Stewart.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maggie_May


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

Diamond Hard Blue Apples Of The Moon by The Nice.

It was the flipside to America, probably the groups biggest selling single.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I remember buying the single "Roundabout" by Yes and loving "Long Distance Runaround" probably even more.


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

Simon & Garfunkel - The Only Living Boy In New York 

Great song. Infinitely better than the A-side and the best song from the album - with one possible exception.


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

1. "Beulah Land" - Tori Amos (B-side of "Jackie's Strength")

2. "The Earth's Rotation Around the Sun" - Wolfmother (B-side of "Dimension")

3. "Up Down Suite" - Madonna (B-side of "Rain")


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

Sandstorm, B side of Beatnik Fly, Johnny and the Hurricanes.


----------

